# *Event Coverage* Cupcake Meet 12 Austin Tx



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

For anyone who is into cars. Here is the coverage I got from Cupcake Meet 12 that was held on Saturday here in Austin Tx.




1 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




2 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




3 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




4 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




5 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




6 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




7 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




8 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr
(This guy fell asleep)



9 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr 




10 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




11 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




12 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




13 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




14 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




15 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

16 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




17 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




18 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




19 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




20 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




21 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




22 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




23 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




24 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




25 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




26 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




27 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




28 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




29 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




30 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

31 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




32 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




33 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




34 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




35 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




36 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




37 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




38 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




39 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




40 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




41 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




42 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




43 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




44 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




45 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

46 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




47 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




48 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




49 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




50 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




51 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




52 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




53 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




54 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




55 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




56 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




57 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




58 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




59 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




60 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

61 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




62 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




63 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




64 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




65 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




66 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




67 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




68 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




69 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




70 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




71 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




72 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




73 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




74 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




75 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

76 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




77 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




78 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




79 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




80 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




81 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




82 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




83 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




84 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




85 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




86 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




87 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr




Day 35 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

That's it enjoy =]


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 6, 2012)

nice


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry... I'm a bit OCD tonight.


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

^Lol. I knew that was gonna bother someone. I had over 150 photos to mess with. I didn't feel like fixing that. I did look at all 4 rims to find one like that, but they were all sideways or upside down


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2012)

512_SIR II said:


> ^Lol. I knew that was gonna bother someone. I had over 150 photos to mess with. I didn't feel like fixing that. I did look at all 4 rims to find one like that, but they were all sideways or upside down



Select & Rotate.  Took all of 2 minutes.


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

That's 2 extra minutes I didn't wanna spend doing it. It doesn't bother me so I left it


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 7, 2012)

What do you want to hear about these images? I understand that you've said at the start of the thread this is just "event coverage" for those who are "into cars". Well, not to be a scrooge, but this _*is *_a photography forum, not a car forum. I understand that you posted these in "Just for fun" section, so not to be taken as seriously. 

Obviously a great amount of effort has been put into taking all of these and posting them here. There are too many images to choose from to isolate a few for thorough feedback.

So the question becomes, do you want to improve from a photography standpoint? Do you want to learn anything? Because right now all I see are a bunch of snapshots from a car show with busy backgrounds and lackadaisical compositions.

From your response to Sparky, you've expressed that simple things that could improve your images would've cost you *2 minutes* **gasp** and you didn't want to spend the time doing it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2012)

massive overload... ughh!    some nice cars.. and then some VIP crap! arrghhh! 

And an OP who doesn't take the time to love on his shots.... quantity over quality... for shame!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

He did post them in the "Just for fun" section, so I don't think C&C was his aim... 

They're nice snapshots of the event though, looks like you had a good time! I thought there were going to be actual photos of cupcakes though...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2012)

512_SIR II said:


> That's 2 extra minutes I didn't wanna spend doing it. It doesn't bother me so I left it



I feel sorry for your hard drive.  All those images, and no love for 'em.


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah. I did post them in here just to share them. I wasn't going for any c&c. Like I said, Just sharing this for people who are into cars. I understand this is a photography forum and not a car forum, but since it is a photography forum I figured I'd take the time and share the photos with anyone who was interested. I'm sorry they're not up to everyones high standards...no actually no. I'm not sorry at all. I had a great time at the car show, met a lot of nice people, and enjoyed the whole thing from start to finish. I took these photos because I liked the cars. People parked the cars where they wanted to park so I couldn't exactly do anything about the "busy distracting backgrounds". It was a car show will over 1200 people and over 800 cars. I didn't go out there aiming to take the most amazing award winning photos. I went out there to shoot what I liked and have a good time. I spent hours editing all those photos and I love the way they came out. I'm not a pro and I don't ever have plans to be a pro. I do photography cause I enjoy it. I shoot the things I love which is mostly cars, and I edit my photos to where I like them and to where I feel proud of them. As for there being no cupcakes, the name of the car show is called Cupcake Meet becuase my friend Tiffany who started it 3 years ago had a pet named cupcake. It died and so she named the car show after it. Last thing i'm gonna say is if you don't like my photos, then cool feel free to speak your mind and if you do like my photos, then cool i'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2012)

Why are you getting all defensive dude? What's your goal behind that? You're posting in the "Just for fun" forum, and that's what these photos were for... Fun. I'm not knocking you for taking snapshots of cars, but at the end of the day that's what they are. Your goal was to go out and have fun, and you did just that. No need to defend your actions. 

Sorry if that offended you in some way. Actually no I'm not sorry at all. (See what I did there?)


----------

